# Neighbor killed in accident. Prayers for  family.



## Lick Skillet (Jul 19, 2012)

One of my neighbors was killed this morning in an accident with a dump truck. Please keep his family in your prayers. He was in his early 20s. I do know he had a strong faith in Christ. Thanks


----------



## georgia357 (Jul 19, 2012)

That's sad to hear.  Prayers sent for the young man's family and friends.


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 19, 2012)

Sad news! My Prayers are added for family and friends.


----------



## Jasper (Jul 19, 2012)

Sorry to hear. Prayers sent!


----------



## CAL90 (Jul 20, 2012)

Prayers sent


----------



## speedcop (Jul 20, 2012)

prayers sent


----------



## Inthegarge (Jul 20, 2012)

Praying for this family and their loss.....................


----------



## Crickett (Jul 20, 2012)

Prayers sent!


----------



## ross the deer slayer (Jul 22, 2012)

Prayers sent. I know how they feel..very sad for us, but Great is the reward in Heaven


----------

